# "Hoops"



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2008)

Είναι το nickname ενός παίκτη του μπάσκετ. Πώς να τον πούμε στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Ο τρίποντος; (σε ελεύθερη απόδοση)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2008)

Σίγουρα δεν θα πάει το μυαλό των θεατών αλλού;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 9, 2008)

Καλάθης (πλέον υπάρχουν και δύο αδέρφια με αυτό το επώνυμο, οπότε μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγχυ/ιση -απορρίπτεται), *μπόμπερ* (φορτώνει το αντίπαλο καλάθι με τρομακτική -σχεδόν τρομοκρατική- ικανότητα). Επίσης, βομβαρδιστής των καλαθιών (θα το απέφευγα λόγω έκτασης).
Τα τρίποντος/τριποντάκιας περιορίζουν την ερμηνεία ή παρερμηνεύουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σίγουρα δεν θα πάει το μυαλό των θεατών αλλού;



Ε, είπα ότι είναι ελεύθερη απόδοση. Μια ιδέα, μόνο. Μ' αυτά δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε σούπερ ακριβείς (βέβαια, όσο πιο πιστοί, τόσο το καλύτερο). Εξαρτάται κι από το αν υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια παρατσούκλια στο κείμενο και χρειαστεί να τα διαφοροποιήσουμε.

Το μπόμπερ δεν είναι παρατσούκλι κι ούτε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τέτοιο.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 9, 2008)

> Το μπόμπερ δεν είναι παρατσούκλι κι ούτε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τέτοιο.



Διαφωνώ κάθετα (πιο κάθετα δεν γίνεται). Τον Τζιμπούρ τον λένε "τρομοκράτη", τον Αλφόνσο Φορντ τον έλεγαν "βομβαρδιστή" κ.λπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά μπόμπερ μπορεί να λέγεται για πολλούς διαφορετικούς παίχτες ταυτόχρονα. Όπως και να 'χει αν της Αλεξάνδρας της αρέσει, ας το βάλει. Ιδέες ρίχνουμε.


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 9, 2008)

"Σπυριάρας"


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 9, 2008)

Tapioco said:


> "Σπυριάρας"



Μπαρδόν;;;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 10, 2008)

Εννοεί ότι κατέχει το τόπι (τη μπάλα του μπάσκετ, που λέγεται και "σπυριάρα"). :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Εννοεί ότι κατέχει το τόπι (τη μπάλα του μπάσκετ, που λέγεται και "σπυριάρα"). :)



Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση, Ζέφυρε.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δεν είμαι καλή σ' αυτά και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το "hoops" έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το καλάθι, αλλά γιατί δεν τον λέμε "τζάμπολ", ας πούμε; Κάτι που να φέρνει σχετικά εύκολα στο μυαλό το μπάσκετ και να μην πρέπει να έχεις ντοκτορά στις περιγραφές του Σκουντή για να το πιάσεις...


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

Μπασκετόμουτρο

Μπασκετόφατσα


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα λέξεις όπως καλαθάκιας ή καλαθιάρης.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να τον ονομάσω ούτε Καλαθάκια ούτε Καλαθιάρη. Είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής της ταινίας, νέος, ωραίος, ευάερος και ευήλιος. Ούτε και Μπασκετόμουτρο, γιατί είναι και ευαίσθητος και τραγουδάει. 
Βρείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, κάτι πιο σικ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Βρείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, κάτι πιο σικ.



Χούπς.

Κι αυτό για να συμπληρωθεί το ελάχιστο των 10 χαρακτήρων.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Απορώ πώς μας έχει ξεφύγει τόση ώρα...
Για δείτε αυτό: 
_Ήρθε, είδε τα αξιοθέατα, χρίστηκε διεθνής, πήρε το ελληνικό διαβατήριο και απήλθε ο *Νικ Καλάθης*, ο οποίος μετά τη συμμετοχή του με την εθνική νέων/ανδρών στο πανευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα της Λετονίας επέστρεψε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες για να συνεχίσει τις μπασκετικές -και όχι μόνο- σπουδές του στο πανεπιστήμιο της Φλόριδα._

Εδώ υπάρχει κοτζαμάν αστέρι του μπάσκετ μ' αυτό το όνομα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Ε, γι' αυτό είπε ο Ζέφυρος να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το παρατήρησα το σχόλιο του Ζέφυρου, αλλά γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν ταιριάζει τόσο; Εκτός κι αν η Αλεξάνδρα το βρίσκει άκομψο για τον all-American guy για τον οποίο προορίζεται.
Άσε που δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο να χαρακτηρίζεται κάποιος με το επώνυμο κάποιου άλλου για να τονιστεί κάτι που τον θυμίζει. Μου ήρθε αυτομάτως στο μυαλό η ατάκα του Κωνσταντάρα στο "Χτυποκάρδια στο θρανίο", ο οποίος, όταν η γυναίκα του λέει ότι η κόρη τους (Βουγιουκλάκη) δεν έχει τίποτα και δε χρειάζεται να φωνάξουν γιατρό, την αποκαλεί τσαντίσμένος: "κύριε Γερουλάνε".
Επίσης, τον υδραυλικό της γειτονιάς μου τον αποκαλούν (για ευνόητους λόγους) "Κουστώ".


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα λέξεις όπως καλαθάκιας ή καλαθιάρης.



Χμ... Μήπως επειδή χρόνια στις παιδικές χαρές δεν τις άκουσα ποτέ;


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Χούπς.
> 
> Κι αυτό για να συμπληρωθεί το ελάχιστο των 10 χαρακτήρων.



Άμα ακολουθήσουμε αυτήν τη μέθοδο, τότε μπορούμε να τον πούμε και "Χούκσοτ" ή "Ραβέρσα". Αλλά το τραβάς απ' τα μαλλιά. Και δεν πάει όμορφα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Άμα ακολουθήσουμε αυτήν τη μέθοδο, τότε μπορούμε να τον πούμε και "Χούκσοτ" ή "Ραβέρσα". Αλλά το τραβάς απ' τα μαλλιά. Και δεν πάει όμορφα.



Καλέ, μην το παίρνεις τόσο πολύ στα σοβαρά. Εγώ αυτά τα παίρνω λίγο χαλαρά, γιατί έτσι αρχίζουν και ρέουν οι δημιουργικοί χυμοί τρεις η ώρα το μεσημέρι μετά το φαγητό... :) 

Και τώρα λίγο πιο πολύ στο σοβαρό, μια και μιλάμε για κάτι σικ, τα συνηθισμένα που θα λέγαμε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση (καλαθάκιας, τριποντάκιας, μπασκετάκιας κλπ) δεν μπορούν να παίξουν... Θα έφευγα και θα πήγαινα σε κάτι πιο γκλάμορους -αναγκαστικά- του στυλ: Αστέρι, θεός, μπίρι μπίρ μπίρι, κλπ, κλπ, κλπ, ή θα κράταγα το Αγγλόφωνο που είναι και σύντομο και της μόδας στην Ελλάδα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να μεταφράζουμε τα πάντα, αν και καλό θα ήταν να τα μεταφράζαμε και μάλιστα πιστά. Μακριά από υποκοριστικά και υποτιμητικά εδώ.

Αυτά for now.

Υ.Γ. Μόλις μου έδωσες την καλύτερη ιδέα για το πώς να φωνάζω από εδώ και στο εξής τον υδραυλικό μου. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

Πάντως σε όλα τα χρόνια που βολόδερνα μαζί με κάτι άλλους στις παιδικές χαρές και τα ανοιχτά γήπεδα των δήμων, ποτέ δεν άκουσα κάποιον να έχει παρατσούκλι "γενικού" τύπου σαν κι αυτό. Έχω ακούσει ένα σωρό κουφά, που έβγαιναν από το προσωπικό στυλ του καθενός, αλλά --με εξαίρεση το "τριποντάκιας", το οποίο όμως μπορεί να δοθεί στον οποιονδήποτε-- όλοι οι άλλοι είχαν το δικό τους μοναδικό παρατσούκλι. Από "μπριλκρίμ" μέχρι "Ερυθρός Ταξιαρχίας" (όσο παράξενο κι αν φαίνεται, όλα από το μπάσκετ έβγαιναν).

Το μόνο που άκουσα πολλές φορές ήταν το μπασκετόφατσα (για χαριτωμένους πιτσιρίκους) και -μούτρο (για τα μούτρα).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πάντως σε όλα τα χρόνια που βολόδερνα μαζί με κάτι άλλους στις παιδικές χαρές και τα ανοιχτά γήπεδα των δήμων, ποτέ δεν άκουσα κάποιον να έχει παρατσούκλι "γενικού" τύπου σαν κι αυτό.



Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ μαζί σου, γι' αυτό είπα κι εγώ παραπάνω ότι δεν θα έλεγα μπόμπερ, γιατί το μπόμπερ είναι γενικό και μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε πολλούς ταυτόχρονα. 

Δυστυχώς, τα παρατσούκλια που βγαίνουν πηγαία και αυθόρμητα "μέσα στη στιγμή" είναι δύσκολο πολύ να μεταφραστούν με κάτι ισοδύναμο. Θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο...


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Καλέ, μην το παίρνεις τόσο πολύ στα σοβαρά. Εγώ αυτά τα παίρνω λίγο χαλαρά, γιατί έτσι αρχίζουν και ρέουν οι δημιουργικοί χυμοί τρεις η ώρα το μεσημέρι μετά το φαγητό... :)



Καλέ, δεν το πήρα στα σοβαρά! Ήθελα να πω μόνο ότι το να κρατήσουμε το αγγλικό είναι η εύκολη λύση... Δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητα λάθος. Το "δεν πάει όμορφα" το είπα για τις δικές μου προτάσεις (χούκσοτ και τα λοιπά).

Εγώ δεν τρώω το μεσημέρι πάντως. Το μόνο που μού 'ρχεται μετά είναι μια καθόλου δημιουργική νύστα και δε μπορώ να δουλέψω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

Λοιπόν, επειδή ως γνωστόν εγώ τρώω κανονικά για μεσημέρι, και μετά μου έρχεται μια ιδιαιτέρως δημιουργική νύστα, η οποία μετουσιώνεται σε δημιουργική σιέστα, ξύπνησα κατά τις τέσσερις και τέταρτο και θυμήθηκα ένα ακόμα παρατσούκλι που έπαιζε πολύ για όσους σκόραραν από παντού:

"Χεράς"

(σε συγκείμενο εφηβικών πάρτι, βέβαια, η λέξη είχε άλλη έννοια)


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Κάποιος από τους μοδεράτορες να σβήσει τη διπλή εισαγωγή της παραπάνω απάντησής μου, παρακαλώ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Κάποιος από τους μοδεράτορες να σβήσει τη διπλή εισαγωγή της παραπάνω απάντησής μου, παρακαλώ.



Ναι, τον λέγαμε κι έτσι τον κολλημένο με το μπάσκετ, μόνο που δεν βόλευε πολύ την ώρα που παίζαμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Ναι, ο Ιονέσκο μάς έλειπε τώρα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ναι, ο Ιονέσκο μάς έλειπε τώρα.



Τον θυμάμαι στο Γιουρομπάσκετ του 87. Είχε φάει μια τάπα απ' τον Ανδρίτσο, όλη δική του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> ...η οποία μετουσιώνεται σε δημιουργική σιέστα...


Αυτή η δημιουργική σιέστα μπορεί να σου συμβαίνει πιο συχνά;


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ναι, τον λέγαμε κι έτσι τον κολλημένο με το μπάσκετ, μόνο που δεν βόλευε πολύ την ώρα που παίζαμε.



Πρόσφατες τυχαιοποιημένες, πολυκεντρικές, πολυεθνικές, καθοδηγούμενες από τα συμβάντα, μη παρεμβατικές μελέτες παράλληλων ομάδων απέδειξαν ότι η ολιγόλεπτη σιέστα μετά το μεσημεριανό φαγητό έχει ευεργετικές επιπτώσεις στην αφαιρετική αντίληψη του ανθρώπου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> νέος, ωραίος, ευάερος και ευήλιος. Ούτε και Μπασκετόμουτρο, γιατί είναι και ευαίσθητος και τραγουδάει.
> Βρείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, κάτι πιο σικ.


Δον Μπασκετάν


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 11, 2008)

Το θυμήθηκα!
Με αφορμή το "χεράς" του count, θυμήθηκα ότι λέγαμε τους καλούς σουτέρ "βρομόχερους" (ότι έχουν "βρομόχερο"). Βρομόχερος, λοιπόν, που κυκλοφορεί και ευρέως.


----------



## andy (Oct 11, 2008)

Μα δεν υπάρχει ένας κομψός χαρακτηρισμός για τον καλό μπαλαδόρο του μπάσκετ; Ως γυναίκα και ως ευαίσθητη ψυχή έχω φρίξει με αυτά που διαβάζω (κόμη και ζεφ). Άκου χεράς! Άκου βρομόχερος! Υποτίθεται ότι ο πιτσιρικάς ρίχνει κοριτσάκια ως αθληταράς και γόης που είναι! Εμένα τύπος που τον λένε χερά (ή ακόμα χειρότερα βρωμόχερο) όχι μόνο δε θα μ' έριχνε, αλλά θα με έκανε να τρέχω προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση με τα χέρια ψηλά και τσιρίζοντας. Απαπαπαπαπα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Andy.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2008)

Το ίδιο θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Απωθητικά ονόματα! Όσο κι αν οι γυναίκες γοητεύονται από τους «ζόρικους», δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλές που να θεωρούν τραβηχτικό το _βρομόχερο_...Καλύτερα αμετάφραστο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 11, 2008)

Δεν διαφωνώ, κυρίες μου. Το κακό είναι πως τα επίθετα αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως μες στην αντρίλα του γηπέδου και σπανίως χρησιμοποιούνται παραέξω. Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν που να κουβαλούσε μπασκετικό παρατσούκλι εκτός γηπέδου. Και για να ανατριχιάσετε ακόμα περισσότερο, πέρα απ' τον "χερά" υπάρχει 

το "πιθήκι": δηλαδή ο τύπος (συνήθως όχι ιδιαίτερα ψηλός) που αρέσκεται σε μπασίματα με μικρά πηδηματάκια,
το "χταπόδι": ο τύπος με τα μακριά χέρια που ρίχνει τάπες

και ένα σωρό (όπως προανέφερα) ad hoc παρατσούκλια που μπορεί να έχουν βγει ακόμα και από τον τρόπο που σουτάρει ή ντριμπλάρει κάποιος (ο "μπριλκρίμ" λόγου χάρη, κουβαλούσε επί χρόνια αυτό το παρατσούκλι --πάντα μες στο γήπεδο-- επειδή όταν βρισκόταν κάτω απ' το καλάθι έκανε μια πολύ περίεργη προσποίηση, σαν να μην αποφάσιζε να σουτάρει. "Ε, τι συμβαίνει; Ξέχασα να βάλω μπριλκρίμ", για όσους παμπάλαιους θυμούνται εκείνη τη 70ς διαφήμιση).


----------

